# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Ребят, оцените мой первый стих

## Настя

Очень интересно узнать ваше мнение....

***

Любовь - спасенье,
Любовь - талант,
Но иногда бывает так, 
Что и  талант ведет к могиле…

Как жалко, больно и обидно
Смотреть в глаза страдающих людей,
Но все ж страшнее и ужасней
Непонимание родных людей

Непонимания, упреки, слезы, нервы,
Вот они - товарищи любви
Так страшно быть родными не любимою,
Но все-таки страшнее не любить.

----------


## Гуслик

ПРивет, Настя! 
Мне очень понравилась внутренняя логика стихотворения и то, что написано было, видимо, в порыве... Тут эмоциональная составляющая гораздо важнее технической, поэтому про неё пока и не будем. Но если ты начала - не останавливайся! Во первых лучше выплеснуть это на бумагу, чем на близких (ты же выбираешь Любовь, да?), а во вторых - при написании стихов человек становится сам немножко отрешённым от внешней жизни и пишет изнутри себя. И мудреет отчасти, и добреет, и прощает чаще. Извини, что говорю, как какой-нибудь дяденька из толстого журнала для дам-с, я вообще-то практически сторож по последнему месту работы.И нет у меня верхнего законченного образования.  ПРосто у меня так получается и меня взволновал тот настрой, который у тебя в стихотворении. Сам пережил подобное только что. 
Поэтому -  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Настя*,
мне понравился твой первый стих :Ok:  
Согласна с Гусликом, видно и слышно, что написано в порыве, от всей души. А это главное, для меня по крайней мере... Разные люди - разные мнения, может, кто-то тебя и поругает... 
Красивое стихотворение, небольшое, но достаточно содержательное. Да, рифма и ритм местами не соблюдены, но это не большая беда. Для первого стихотворения очень неплохо :Ok:  
Пиши еще!

----------


## Anton

Согласен с моими коллегами по перу. Надеюсь ты не против, если я может быть где-то повторюсь... 
Настя, многие из нас когда-то начинали писать стихи. И меня очень радует, что ты пытаешься в поэтической форме отобразить свои жизненные чувствования. Это (лично для меня) особая форма изложения. Это - таинство. Священнодействие. Это - целый мир. И в этом мире, конечно существуют свои законы. Самое первое правило, ты уже освоила и сразу в первом стихе! С чем тебя и поздравляю! :flower:  Смысл изложения, цель донести *главное*! Рад за тебя! За твоё замечательное начало! Дело даже не в том, чтобы нести какие-то доктрины, а просто способ вдохновения, самовыражения, душеизливания. Техническая сторона обязательно прийдёт! Не останавливайся на достигнутом! Иди дальше! 
А пока, попробуй держать поэтический ритм и рифму. Это - два из основных правил. Запомни их, чтобы просто знать, как их правильно нарушать, ОК?:rolleyes:
Желаю тебе поэтического вдохновения! Жду обновлений!  :Aga:

----------


## Настя

Ребят спасибо Вам за поддержку, мне очень приятно... Вот еще один, но не совсем получилось с рифмой, но....


***

Бывает, как птицы летаем,
Бывает, срываемся вниз,
Радуемся, мы плачем и дышим
И это явление ЖИЗНЬ!

Бывает, грустим понапрасну 
Бывает, смеемся, забыв обо всем,
И это желанье рождает,
Желание жить на Земле….

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Бывает, как птицы летаем,
> Бывает, срываемся вниз,
> Радуемся, мы плачем и дышим
> И это явление ЖИЗНЬ!
> 
> Бывает, грустим понапрасну 
> Бывает, смеемся, забыв обо всем,
> И это желанье рождает,
> Желание жить на Земле….


Бывает, как птицы летаем,
Бывает, срываемся вниз,
Радуемся, мы, и плачем.
Дышим, - и, это явление - ЖИЗНЬ!

Бывает, грустим понапрасну 
Бывает, смеемся, забыв беды все,
И это желанье рождает,
Желание, -вечно, жить на Земле….

Ты молодец! Продолжай писать, а остальное всё придёт! Тебе уже написали. Попробовала, переделать, самую малость, сорьки! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Настя

спасибо

----------


## Настя

Все  что ли, на этом мнения закончились???

----------


## ищу смысл жизни

Так страшно быть родными не любимою,
Но все-таки страшнее не любить.



 согласна  на 100 процентов...но иногда хочется разлюбить...но это не возможно...и тогда страшнее становится то что ты не можешь дарить свою любовь..... :Oj:

----------


## Настя

*ищу смысл жизни*,
 Спасибки тебе за отзыв

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Настя*,
 хорошее продолжение хорошего начала :Aga:  
дальше должно быть больше!
ждемс

----------


## Настя

Спасибки, как только так сразу

----------


## Настя

Поднимаю темку.... Вот еще парочка

***
Жизнь - жестокая штука
И крутит, как хочет, и вертит,
Ей мы и верим покорно, 
Надеясь на лучшее снова.

Надеемся, верим и ждем мы ,
Что завтра удача заглянет и к нам
И хочется верить, что нас не покинет,
И будет сопутствовать нам!!!

----------


## Настя

***
Десять лет пролетели внезапно,
А когда-то с бантами и с мамой под руку
Отправлялись охотно мы в школу
В 1 «Б» шли под первый свой школьный звонок.

Шли с опаской не зная, что будет,
Мы не знали, что будет потом,
1-й… 5-й…10-й….и казалось, что целая вечность,
А теперь мы выпускники!

Школа, тебя не забудем!
И вернемся, конечно, мы снова, 
Но уже со своими детьми,
Ведь теперь мы выпускники!!!

----------


## Макс Осколов

Тема очень хороша, но порой так глубоко копаешь... Первое стихотворение очень понравилось.. Молодчинка.

Чего нам ждать от дней грядущих
Кого любить? По ком страдать?
Оберегать с тобой идущих!
И смысл жизни в них искать....

Удачи)

----------


## Настя

Вот еще....только что написанное

***
Я думаю о тебе, я тоскую
И хочу тебе что-то сказать
Это что-то...
Хорошее, светлое, доброе,
Это что-то.... 
Сближает с тобой навсегда,
Это что-то...
Банальное, вечное
Я ЛЮБЛЮ ТЕБЯ, ЗАЙ, НАВСЕГДА!!!

----------


## Vanya7819

*Настя*,
 :Ok:   Настенька - СУПЕР.  :Ok:  Читаю стихи, и если честно, - слёзы на глазах. Многое сам пережил. 
На такие стихи осталось только хорошие и качественные минусовки наложить.
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Так держать!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Настя

*Vanya7819*,
 Дерзай, я за....если есть идеи прослушаю, присылай...

Спасибо огромное, очень приятно

----------


## Vanya7819

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:  *Настя* :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Я боюсь испортить красивые стихи. Когда будет больше времени - постараюсь что-то придумать. И если мне самому понравятся фонограммы - обязательно поделюсь.
Спасибо за "Маленькую страну"  :Ok:

----------


## Настя

*Vanya7819*,
 буду ждать.... не за что

----------


## Frant

Здравствуй, Настя! Честно говоря, рад обнаружить здесь человека, который открывает нам такое юное творчество, не совсем умелое, но такое искреннее. Молодец, что ты не стесняешься, а делишься с окружающими тем, что у тебя в душе. Мои учителя говорили мне: «Никогда не бойся поражений, потому что любое из них – это опыт, которым необходимо воспользоваться; никогда не скрывай своих стихов, потому что они – это твой путь…» И они оказались правы. Сейчас, пройдя определённый творческий уровень, я не боюсь говорить о том, что и в моих стихах не было рифмы. Не стесняйся и ты!! Можно писать белым стихом… не важно, важно ведь содержание, важен тот смысл, который автор хочет донести публике!

----------


## Света Х

> Бывает, как птицы летаем,
> Бывает, срываемся вниз,
> Радуемся, мы плачем и дышим
> И это явление ЖИЗНЬ!
> 
> Бывает, грустим понапрасну 
> Бывает, смеемся, забыв обо всем,
> И это желанье рождает,
> Желание жить на Земле….


Стремимся летать, чтобы ЖИТЬ - на земле!
Настюш, молодчинка ты, много вкладываешь смысла в написанное, тебя интересно читать,  :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Можно писать белым стихом… не важно, важно ведь содержание, важен тот смысл, который автор хочет донести публике!


 :Aga:   Поддерживаю!!!

 :flower:   Дерзай, перед тобой все дороги открыты, и это только начало!!! Буду наблюдать со стороны и ждать новых творений!!! :Ha:   :Aga:

----------


## Настя

ребят, большое спасибо!!!!! Буду стараться

----------


## Настя

Все??? На этом отзывы завяли? Ребят, ну не бойтесь высказываться...Я хочу научиться, а для это го нужны ваши мнения и чем больше, тем лучше

----------


## Настя

Это очередной мой стих, рифмы нет, но состояние души удалось передать

***
Однажды случается так,
Как на вид не должно было быть,
Помощь, забота, улыбки,
Нежность, любовь и поддержка.
Но идя по дороге судьбы,
Мы невольно проходим преграды
И часто бывает, 
Что боль, словно, стрелы Амуров 
Пронзают и наши сердца
Нам близкие люди - чужими становятся,
Чужие - становятся близкими.
Но это понять невозможно,
Необъяснимо....но факт,
В это не хочется верить
Но судьба....давно все решила за нас,
Давно все уже предначертано
И ждет свой назначенный час

----------


## Настя

А этот написан, может даже детский стих, в предверии выпускного

***
Светлый день сегодня
Теребит мне душу
Мы сегодня с вами
Аттестат получим.
Мы сегодня с вами
Постучимся дружно 
В двери жизни взрослой! 
Постучим...откроем... 
Но войдем в них позже.
Ведь прощальный вечер 
С нашей детской жизнью…
Ждет сегодня ночью

----------


## Настя

***
Жизнь – это сложно
Рулетка, игра
Жизнь – это театр 
И он навсегда.
Он больше БОЛЬШОГО в 100 раз.
И все в нем актеры из нас
Герои спектакля, в главных ролях.
В нем сильные есть и чужие,
Есть слабые и родные
Но кем бы мы ни были с вами
На веки мы будем друзьями!

----------


## Настя

***
Ты мой Ангел-Хранитель, 
Учитель ты мой
Ты вошла в мою жизнь незаметно
Незаметно вошла и осталась ты в ней
Задержалась навечно ты в сердце.
Сколько было забавы, веселья,
Были горести, трудные дни.
Сколько жизнь нам преград представляла?
И мы с ними справлялись всегда.
Ты ведь знаешь всегда, как утешить,
И советом поможешь всегда. 
Ты урок преподать мне сумела
Ты смогла преподать мне предмет,
А предмет этот назван был просто
Это ЖИЗНЬ, Ангел мой, просто ЖИЗНЬ!

----------


## Настя

***
Ты ушел от меня, ты покинул,
Ты оставил меня навсегда
Ты не хочешь, не можешь быть рядом
И заставить, конечно, нельзя
Ты ушел и забрал все что было
Все, что было там, в сердце моем
Всю любовь, всю заботу и нежность
И конечно уже не вернуть
Ты ушел…не жалей уж об этом
Мы не будем с тобой больше вместе
Мы не будем не бойся, не жди…

----------


## Настя

***
Говорят, задолго до рожденья,
До рожденья человека
Предначертана его судьба
А с рожденьем человека
Загорается звезда.
Загорается и светит 
И сопутствует всегда!
Загорается на небосклоне,
Среди тысяч разных звезд
И ведет его по жизни
Сквозь преграды, сотни грез,
Сквозь невзгоды и сквозь слезы,
И сквозь горести ведет…
И ведет его тихонько,
Мимо ямки, мимо кочки,
Все ведет-ведет дорогой,
На которой, ты увидишь
То крутые повороты, 
То движение под горку,
То с горы она несется,
То свернет куда-то вправо 
И беги за ней всегда
Ведь на этой-то дороге
Нет привычных остановок, 
И в ларьках не продаются 
Карты этого пути…
В общем, следуй по дороге
Не спеши, не обгоняй.
А дорога все укажет: 
Где свернуть, где пропустить
Знай, дорога не простая
Это линия СУДЬБЫ.

----------


## ищу смысл жизни

> ***
> Жизнь – это сложно
> Рулетка, игра
> Жизнь – это театр 
> И он навсегда.
> Он больше БОЛЬШОГО в 100 раз.
> И все в нем актеры из нас
> Герои спектакля, в главных ролях.
> В нем сильные есть и чужие,
> ...


ОБолденно !!!!я просто очарована!!!!как ты всё реально сопоставляеш, сравниваеш!умничка!!! !продолжай писать в таком духе! у тебя очень хорошо получается!!!!

----------


## Настя

*ищу смысл жизни*,
 Зайкин, спасибо тебе

----------


## Настя

*ЗДЕСЬ ЖЕ ВЫСТАВЛЯЮ ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАННЫЕ ВАРИАНТЫ СВОИХ СТИХОВ*

----------


## Настя

***
Бывает, как птицы летаем,
Бывает, срываемся вниз,
Радуясь, мы плачем и дышим 
И это явление ЖИЗНЬ!

Бывает, грустим понапрасну,
Бывает, смеемся, забыв обо всем,
Желанье летать в нас рождает
Как птицы летать на Земле!

----------


## Настя

***
Однажды случается так
Как на вид не должно было быть
Помощь, забота, улыбки,
Нежность, любовь и поддержка.
Но идя по дороге судьбы,
Мы невольно проходим преграды
И так часто бывает,
Что боль,
Словно, 
Стрелы Амуров, 
Пронзает сердца. 
Нам близкие люди – чужие,
Чужие – родные 
Но это понять невозможно
Невероятно,…но факт
В это не хочется верить, 
Но судьба…давно все решила за нас
Давно все уже предначертано
И ждет свой назначенный час!

----------


## Настя

***
Жизнь – это сложно
Рулетка, игра
Жизнь – это театр 
И он навсегда.
Он больше БОЛЬШОГО в 1000 раз.
И все в нем актеры из нас
Герои спектакля, в главных ролях.
В нем сильные есть и чужие,
Есть слабые и родные
Но кем бы мы ни были с вами
На веки мы будем друзьями!

----------


## Настя

А вот и новенькое, жаль правда что толком никто не оставляет свои отзывы.

***
Детство проходит внезапно, 
Вон, погляди, 
Помахало рукой
Помахало рукой и исчезло
Не вернется оно никогда.
Детство ушло,
Перед нами дорога
Дорога  во взрослую жизнь.
Жизнь намного сложнее, чем детство
И ответственней прежней в сто раз
Жизнь, в которой нам надо добиться
Той блестящей карьеры, успеха сейчас
Жизнь, в которой быть может  исполняться
Все мечты и все планы твои.

(30июня 2007 года)

----------


## Котёнок Джу

_Настя, приветствую. Вот забежала к тебе с ответным визитом. Перечитывала несколько дней, под разное настроение. очень хорошо. Каждый стих - непросто душа, не просто порыв, это стремление донести свои мысли людям, сообщить нам что-то - и это прекрасно. Ты затрагиваешь очень глубокие темы, заглядываешь так далеко, ты очень тонко чувствуешь, эмоционально пишешь. Про технику стиха говорить не буду, не в моей это компетенции - сама учусь ещё и не всегда получается, но темы твои мне очень нравятся. Очень пронзительно пишешь. Умничка, одним словом!_

----------


## Настя

*Котёнок Джу*,
 Спасибо тебе, котенок, очень тронута, буду стараться дальше и выставлять свое творчество.

----------


## Настя

А вот еще один, написанный перед вступительным  экзаменом, который будет завтра

***
Готовлюсь к экзаменам я и трясусь
Трясусь как березовый листик
Дрожу как свеча на ветру и боюсь, 
Боюсь потерять свои мысли,
До пепла сгореть, потухнуть так рано
Боюсь, но учу, все пытаюсь понять,
Всё это так просто и всё же так странно,
Но страха, увы не унять.
Судьба моя скоро решиться
Узнаю свой путь в этой жизни земной
Что ждет меня в будущем - снится
Что мне предначертано было Судьбой
Судьбой, от которой, как всем нам известно, 
Никак  и нигде невозможно уйти

3 июля 2007 21:36

P.S. Было отредактировано, замечательным человечком, талантливой певицей, Ланой Флор (pella), огромное спасибо ЛАНЕ

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Готовлюсь к экзаменам я и трясусь
> Трясусь как березовый листик
> Дрожу как свеча на ветру и боюсь, 
> Боюсь потерять свои мысли,


эй! не волнуйся! ты со всем справишься, всё обязательно сдашь на положительную оценку :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Ты мой Ангел-Хранитель, 
> Учитель ты мой
> Ты вошла в мою жизнь незаметно
> Незаметно вошла и осталась ты в ней
> Задержалась навечно ты в сердце.
> Сколько было забавы, веселья,
> Были горести, трудные дни.
> Сколько жизнь нам преград представляла?
> И мы с ними справлялись всегда.
> ...


кому посвящено стихотворение?
понравилось очень)))

----------


## Настя

*Aktrisa777*,
 Посвящено моей лучшей подруге  и педагогу по вокалу в одном лице.

Спасибо тебе большое за отзывы, очень приятно их читать

----------


## Simona

> *ищу смысл жизни*,
>  Зайкин, спасибо тебе


 Все получится у тебя Настенька.... ты только пиши стихи...... :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Писать стихи не каждому дано...

----------


## Настя

*Simona*,

Спасибки за поддержку. Буду продолжать, буду стараться

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Настенька!*
Ты просто молодец! Продолжай в том же духе, всё у тебя получится....
Почитав твои стихи...пусть где-то белые....мне понравился сам порыв в котором ты их писала....

*Удачи тебе и процветания! И больших творческих успехов!!!!*  :flower:  

У меня, наверное, так никогда не получится.....мне мои стихи начинают осознаваться только по прошествию времени...*Simona пишет:*



> Писать стихи не каждому дано..


честно говоря у меня такое чувство, что я стихов писать не умею.....

----------


## Настя

*Великая Артистка*,

Большое тебе спасибо за поддержку

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Настя*,
Настюш, здравствуй! Вот я и к тебе забежала. Хочу тебя поздравить и сказать, что твои изначально такие искренние и такие милые стихотворения становятся еще красивее с каждым шагом, рифма, ритм, всё это приходит. :flower:   Молодец! Ну и конечно, то, что их становится больше, тоже радует! 
Больше всего мне понравились 2 стихотворения. Про учителя и про звезду. Думаю, ты меня поняла.
От стихотворения про учителя аж веет какой-то такой добротой, где-то детской еще, где-то нет... :Ok:   Очередное стихотворение, написанное от души и с большой любовью. :Aga:   Знаешь, у меня в жизни тоже был именно такой УЧИТЕЛЬ, точнее была, ну, вообще-то она и сейчас есть, но мы с ней давно уже не общаемся из-за определенных обстоятельств. :frown: И знаешь, сейчас мне не хватает такого человека. Так что скажи ей огромное спасибо и береги ее, свою подругу и учителя! :Aga:  
А про звезду... И по смыслу понравилось (я часто о чем-то таком тоже думаю) и по форме ничего так! Только мне очень уж захотелось чуть-чуть его поправить... Можно?:rolleyes:  Я потом в личке тебе бы показала!
Вдохновения тебе и успехов! :flower:  

Как твой страшный экзамен?

----------


## Roland

ТАЛАНТ И ГРАФОМАН

Талант и Графоман — 
дар Божий и обман.

Всегда один из них 
уверен до седин,

что пишет для других. 
Читает сам, один.

Другой, порой грубя, 
как раз наоборот:

что пишет для себя — 
читает весь народ.

----------


## Настя

*Deep_Angel*,
 Спасибо тебе за отзыв, очень приятно и неожиданно, можн, я с удовольствием почитала бы

----------


## Настя

***
Я думаю думы,
Пытаясь понять,
Что ждет меня в мире жестоком?
И думая вновь,
Скучаю, по счастью,
По счастью, которого нет
Казалось, все есть, 
Что нужно еще??
Есть дом, есть родители, крыша
Но все это как бы не то,
Не то, что сердечку так нужно
Сердечку, что бьется без отпусков
Без выходных и обедов
А сердцу ведь нужно не много
Не много – любимое дело
Любимое дело – искусство 
Ведь творчество – это спасенье мое
Искусство и творчество - радуют душу,
Лечат и радуют сердце мое!

 6 июля 2007 года (23:23)

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Настя*, солнышко, замечательно... Замечательно, что есть тяга писать, что есть думы и мысли, которые хочется облечь в стихи... Пусть немного сыровато, немного страдает рифма и ритм, но какие наши годы, правда? Всё это наживное. Жду от тебя шедевров, чтобы аж дух захватывало :flower:

----------


## Настя

Спасибо за отзыв, я буду стараться. ПИши и не всегда задумываюсь о ритме и рифме, для меня важно содержание и главное суметь передать состояние души людям

----------


## Настя

Вот все, что я могу сказать вам в оправданье. 

***
Что есть в душе, то на бумаге
Пишу как есть, я не скрываю
Наоборот стараюсь рассказать
О всем, что радует меня
Тревожит, беспокоит!!!!
Пусть невсегда бывает в рифму
И ритм хромает сгоряча
Одно скажу я вам, друзья!
Не важен ритм и рифма не важна
Но содержание - оно
Играет роль,  стоит на первом плане!!!

7 июля 2007 года (16:13)

----------


## Настя

***
Стоим мы над пропастью,
Стоим и не знаем
Не знаем, что будет потом
Сорвемся ли вниз или все ж устоим,
И что для нас всех будет лучше?
Сорвемся - погибнем
И все завершиться
Все радости, слезы и горе.
Останемся жить -
Будем дальше ютиться
На нашей просторной ЗЕМЛЕ
Ютиться, учиться, работать, трудиться
И заново жизнь мы возможно начнем
Возможно, начнем, и все будет иначе
Не так как сейчас все, на данный момент
Наверно появятся новые страсти
И новый недуг овладеет ЗЕМЛЕЙ
И снова вернемся мы к жизни той прежней
К той жизни привычной теперь уж нам всем
Начнется все заново,
Те горести, слезы,
Те радости, которых так сильно мы ждем
И все вдруг пойдет своим чередом!

7 июля 2007 года (23:28)

----------


## Элла

> Вот все, что я могу сказать вам в оправданье. 
> 
> Пусть невсегда бывает в рифму
> И ритм хромает сгоряча
> Одно скажу я вам, друзья!
> Не важен ритм и рифма не важна
> Но содержание - оно
> Играет роль,  стоит на первом плане!!!
> 
> 7 июля 2007 года (16:13)



Настюша,умничка девочка. У тебя замечательно получается передать содержание. Наблюдаю за тобой,и радуюсь твоим успехам. Дерзай ,и все получится

----------


## baskov

*Настя*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Настя

Спасбо вам ребят, буду дальше работать и выкладывать дальше, очень приятно

----------


## Настя

Очередной новенький стих

***
Уходят минуты, недели, года
Уходят бесследно они навсегда
Уходят беспечно, меняя на веки
Все то, что им только по силу.
Меняют предметы, что есть во вселенной,
Природу и все что живое в ней есть
Все время меняет, меняет, как хочет
И к людям все также несносно  оно.
Со временем меняемся мы 
Привычки, манеры и взгляды
Внешность, карьера и планы
Все в этом мире не вечно, как странно…
Все хрупко слишком и нежно
Но более хрупкого нет ничего 
Чем жизнь человека, известно оно

10 июля 2007 года (12:10)

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Настя*,
загляни в личку :Aga:

----------


## Настя

Да,видела, здорово

----------


## Татьянка

*Настя*,
 :wink: Малыш, прости, что долго не забегала, времени в обрез, некогда, наступила горячая пора, работы много. С удовольствие прочла всё!!! :Aga:   Что-то близко приняла к сердцу, а что-то не моё.. Так бывает!!! Но хочу сказать одно, ты большая умница, у тебя свой стиль, и это радует!!! Продолжай писать и обязательно выставляй!!! :Aga:   А я буду забегать по мере возможности!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Настя

*Татьянка*,
 Заинька, большое тебе спасибо. Мне очень приятно читать все отзывы, и я готова работать дальше и исправлять какие-то свои ошибки. Но мне очень хочется, чтобы мои стихи были моими и чтобы был именно свой стиль, а не перенятый у кого-то. Я буду писать, и обязательно буду выкладывать. Спасибо тебе огромное

----------


## Настя

подмимаю темку очередным своим стихотворением, посвященным подруге

***
Ты подруга, я знаю об этом,
Но хочу тебе что-то сказать
Иногда мне так грустно бывает
От того, что не вижу тебя...
Иногда, одиноко бывает
От того, что нет рядом тебя.
Ты мой Ангел-Хранитель,
Спаситель ты мой
Ты одна в этом мире беспечном
Ты одна дорога как никто
Ты бесценна, мой ангел, не так ли?
Мой, хороший,
Асёнок,
Я знаю одно,
Ты останешься в сердце навечно...

(14 июля 2007 года 00:00)

----------


## Bounty

*Класс! С каждым стихотворением все лучше и лучше! Молодец! Мне очень понравился стих про экзамены:biggrin: И остальные стихи - просто прелесть! Продолжай в том же духе *

----------


## Настя

*Bounty*,

Спасибо тебе за отзыв, очень приятно. Буду писать дальше

----------


## Berry

очень душевные и искренние стихи!
молодец!
творческого вдохновения и успехов1

----------


## Настя

*Berry*,
 Большое спасибо

----------


## Татьянка

> стихотворением, посвященным подруге


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Молодца!!!! :Aga:  :wink:

----------


## Настя

*Татьянка*,

Спасибо тебе большое, очень приятно

----------


## Настя

А вот новенькое

***

Я тебя никогда не забуду,
Даже если не буду с тобой
Те глаза, что сияли от счастья,
Ту улыбку, тот голос – родной.
Да, я дума так и мечтала,
До момента, 
Момента когда,
Мы расстались с тобой навсегда.
Мы расстались и больше не будем
В этой жизни не будем вдвоем
Сколько радости, горя принес ты?
Это все приволок в мою жизнь.
Но об этом не буду я больше, 
Не могу говорить, не хочу.
Не хочу будоражить былое,
То былое, застывшее в сердце моем.
Я любила тебя и хотела
Быть с тобою и только с тобой, 
Но недавно совсем 
Поняла я:
Не любила тебя никогда!
Никогда не любила тебя я 
И больше….
Полюбить не смогу никогда!

19 июля 2007 года (14:23)

----------


## Татьянка

> Но недавно совсем 
> Поняла я:
> Не любила тебя никогда!
> Никогда не любила тебя я 
> И больше….
> Полюбить не смогу никогда!


:smile: Мило.... и не лишено смысла!!! Ждус продолженья!!! :flower:

----------


## Настя

*Татьянка*,
 Ну, да, просто с парнем рассталась, воть....


Спасибки тебе солнышко, продолжения будут., если не сейчас, то в сентябре их будет вагон

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну, да, просто с парнем рассталась, воть....


:frown: .... с одной стороны, это грустно, а с другой... новый этап, и новое творчество!!! :Aga:   :flower:  Как было сказано в одной из темок : " Мужчина, как трамвай, за ушедшим, придет следующий!" Так, что не парься!!! :Ha:   :flower:

----------


## Настя

А я и не парюсь, я радуюсь!!! Все что не делается в нашей жизни, все к лучшему!!!

----------


## Настя

Добавляю новое

Этот стих, насчет нашего расстования....с парнем.


***
Кто тебе сказал?
Что без тебя
Я не смогу прожить и дня
Кто сказал тебе?
Что не сумею позабыть
Кто сказал?
Ты сам подумай! 
Ты думал, что
Вся жизнь моя ничтожна….
Что без тебя я не смогу прожить и дня?
Все – это глупости, слова
Смогу, забуду – мне не трудно
Да, будет больно
Ну и пусть…
Но остается в сердце грусть…
Тех чувств, которых ты не замечал
Понять, почувствовать не мог,
ТЫ думал просто, что ты БОГ,
Простых людей не замечал,
Ведь ты их просто унижал,
Смеялся, бил – уничтожал.
Забуду я теперь легко
На сердце станет так приятно
Легко мне станет от  того…
Что некому теперь 
Трепать мне нервы каждый день,
И будет все теперь отлично!
Сумею все я пережить!

20 июля 2007 года (16:00)

----------


## Настя

А этот написан в память о лушем друге моей подруги, который по неизвестным причинам вчера покончил жизнь самоубийством, которого я никогда не знала, но все равно жалко. все равно человек.


***

Так часто бывает, 
Что сильные люди
Уходят из жизни так рано.
Так рано, так мало прожили,
Но видно такая судьба.
Такая судьба,
Ничего не поделать!
Но в чем виноваты они?
Да, были ошибки бесспорно.
Да, были удачи.
И что?
Что дал этот опыт им всем???
Их нет на Земле,
Их уже не вернуть.
На сердце останется грусть…
Останутся в памяти, в наших сердцах
Останутся в мыслях они навсегда…
Мы их не забудем, не сможем стереть
Из памяти нашей теперь.
Мы  помним их всех,
И  мы любим их всех
Но жаль, не увидим уже!

20 июля 2007 года (16:28)

----------


## Настя

А этот более философский...

***
Ночью не спится,
Смотрю в потолок,
Лежу и мечтаю
Пытаюсь понять…
Как создан был мир?
Как загадочна жизнь?
Как прошел целый день?
Что с собою принес?
Что ждет меня завтра?
Что станет со мной? 
Зачем происходит все это?
Зачем?
Зачем? Почему не иначе???
Ведь все по-другому, могло, было быть
Могло, было быть
Но не будет уже…
Не будет, я рада тому,
Тому, что со мной происходит!!!
И именно так
Все должно было быть!
Все так, как когда-то мечтала
Мечтала, не знала, что будет.
Не знала, что будет все, словно,  во сне…

21 июля 2007 года (11:43)

ждем-с отзывов

----------


## Настя

***
Я на сцене стою
С микрофоном в руках
Стою я, и песню пою.
Пою, улыбаясь,
Слезинки в глазах,
Я рада вас видеть опять!!!
Стою и не знаю, 
Что может быть лучше??
Чем петь перед Вами сейчас!
Пою я на сцене
И радуюсь снова
Я радуюсь вашим глазам,
Глазам тем бездонным,
Наполненным счастьем,
Улыбки я Ваши безумно люблю!!!
Люблю я Вас всех,
Ничего не поделать,
Я сцену ведь очень люблю….
Я  буду работать
Я буду трудиться,
И буду я радовать ВАС!!!


21 июля 2007 года (23:37)

----------


## Наточка

> Добавляю новое
> 
> Этот стих, насчет нашего расстования....с парнем.
> 
> 
> ***
> Кто тебе сказал?
> Что без тебя
> Я не смогу прожить и дня
> ...


Все, что делается - к лучшему. Можно я тебе своим отвечу? (это я написала, когда в  первый раз от мужа уходила)

Думала я без тебя не смогу. Смогла.
Глупой, влюбленной в тебя была. Была..
"Я жить без тебя не могу!" Слова...
Я год без тебя. И, как видишь, пока жива...

----------


## Наточка

А стихи у тебя очень хорошие. Мне понравились.

----------


## Настя

*Наточка*,
 Большое спасибо за отзыв, очень приятно читать....Буду стараться, буду выставлять, но уже осенью, так как сегодня уезжаю

----------


## Настя

Ну, вот. Стоило уехать так и в тему уже  никто не заглядывает. Обидно...

----------


## Настя

Но все же вот новенькое.

*** 
Под стук колес 
Пишу я строки
Все те же строки обо всем
О тех полях, что пред глазами,
О том хранилище большом...
Сижу, пишу я, 
Представляю...
Как будем дружно отдыхать,
Как будем в море мы купаться, 
На пляже будем загорать.
Под стук колес
Пока мы едем
Особо нечего сказать,
Но я скажу Вам на прощанье
За отдыхом настанет оправденье
То отправданье, что так ждете,
Отчет об отдыхе моем!!!

(23 июля 2007 года 17:20)

----------


## Настя

***
На море шторм
Оценкой в восемь балов
И легкий бриз, -
Прохлдный ветерок.
А я стою на пляже
И мечтаю,
О том,
Как с чайкою б взлететь
Стою одна, а волны,
Уносят землю из-под ног,
Уносят землю, обливают,
Всю, с головы до ног
Сильнейшею волной,
Сбивает с ног на гальку,
Я падаю, я поддаюсь волне,
что накоывает с головой, 
Пытаясь навсегда,
Забрать меня с собой...

1 августа 2007 года

----------


## Настя

***
Утро туманное,
Дождь за окном,
Настроенье печальное,
Грусть не почем.
Солнце за тучами,
Нет ни луча,
Мокрый асфальт,
Лужи блестят, -
Это погода московская,
Август, как будто бы осень,
Неразбериха в природе твориться,
Климат меняется быстро
Как будет завтра,
Никто так не знает.
Даже синоптик
И тот ведь гадает!

4 августв 2007 года (11:57)

----------


## Настя

***
Сколько раз мы примеры встречали?
О несчастной, бездонной любви 
Сколько лиц от любви пострадало
А иначе нельзя было жить!
Все страдают они и рыдают,
А причина-то – сила Любовь!
Та Любовь, что так движет умело,
Неподвластная сила – Любовь.
Та Любовь, что бывает порой безответной,
От которой, на сердце больней
И никто с ней не справится вовсе
С ней, богиней любви…
Афродитой!

10 авгучта 2007 года (10:36)

----------


## Настя

***
Дождь за окном
Слезы в глазах
Я не могу,
Нужно, как знать?
Я не хочу, -
Выбора нет
Нет ничего,
Что хотелось бы мне
Нет тех кого
Очень хочется слышать
Нет, не могу
Я как узник в темнице
Грусть и тоска мне, увы, не сестрицы…

16 августа 2007  (11:35)

----------


## Настя

Этот стих я все-таки чуть-чуть изменила

***
На море шторм
Оценкой в восемь балов
И яркая лазурь, 
Прохлдный ветерок.
А я стою на пляже
И мечтаю,
О том,
Как с чайкою б взлететь
Стою одна, а волны,
Уносят землю из-под ног,
Уносят землю, обливают,
Всю, с головы до ног
Сильнейшею волной,
Сбивает с ног на гальку,
Я падаю, я поддаюсь волне,
что накоывает с головой, 
Пытаясь навсегда,
Забрать меня с собой...

1 августа 2007 года

----------


## Настя

а вот мой 30-ый стих!

***
Не спится, плачу по ночам,
Едва дышу, но о тебя я помню.
В подушку мокрую от слез 
Лицом уткнусь я плотно.
Не спится, плачу по ночам,
Но что могу я сделать?
Достать звезду с небес?
Зачем?
Зачем мне это надо?
Лежу, я плачу и смотрю:
Слеза упала на подушку, 
Одна упала, а за ней
Еще одно вприпрыжку 
И так ручей из глаз течет
То по щекам, то по подушке,
То в три ручья, то маленькие струйки…
 Не буду вам я объяснять,
Причину этой грусти!

23 августа 2007 года  (12:08)

----------


## Татьянка

*Настя*,
 :mad: Так я возмусчаюсь!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Убрала грусть и сопли!!!! таким девочкам не пристало плякать!!!! Пусть плачут те, кому мы не достались!!!! :Aga:  

А это за стихи- :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Настя

*Татьянка*,
 Да я и не плачу!!!!
 Спасибо!!!

----------


## Настя

***
Что-то в сердце тоскливо моем
 Почему? Я не знаю, но точно…
Это тайна, загадка секрет
Для меня и для всех в этом мире!!

Никому не открою я дверцу,
Никому не оставлю ключи,
Никому не оставлю я адрес,
По которому сердце найти…

То сердечко, что бьется ритмично,
То, горящее в страстной любви,
То сердечко бесценное, нежное,
Но разбито стрелою любви…

24 августа 2007 года (15:15)

----------


## Kalebius

Настенька прочел все твои стихи, у меня просто слов нет я в восторге,а особенно о погоде в Москве,и действительно хватит страдать, я имею в виду о любви,хочется услышать что нибудь весёлое от тебя.Продолжай писать,Молодчина!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Настя

*Kalebius*,
 Спасибо большое, очень приятно. Обязательно будет и веселенькое!!!

----------


## tonic1

*Настя*,
Настёна приветик!:-) какая же ты умничка!!!! Прочитала ещё не всё...но то что предстало перед моими глазами- очень понравилось!!!!
Скоро буду попрошайничать:-))) для своих песенок..:-))
На некоторые твои творения..даже уже музычка легла :Ok:   :Aga:  
Твори на радость всем нам!Ты-молодец! спасибо тебе :flower:

----------


## Настя

*tonic1*,
 Зай спасибки, если можно музыку на мои вторения, в виде минуса и плюса, хочу послушать, мож и сама спою если никто не против.   


Спасибо огромное за поддержку, буду стараться дальше

----------


## Настя

***
Дежавю с нами часто бывает
И что делать не знает никто.
Дежавю к нам внезапно приходит
И обратно уходит оно
На мгновенье, буквально секунды…
Понимаем, что сходим с ума.
Я не знаю зачем это нужно, 
Но, наверное, нужно оно.
Дежавю, вот загадка на веки, 
Дежавю наш пароль на всегда,
Дежавю – наша жизнь на планете,
На планете с названьем ЗЕМЛЯ!!!

2 сентября 2007 года (02:07)

----------


## Настя

***
Жить заново, наверно, глупо,
Но очень хочется порой…
Жить заново – пройтись по новой, 
Еще не виданной тропе…
Жить заново – исправить все,
Все то, что раньше не сумели,
Жить заново – смеяться, плакать и любить…
Жить заново – и радовать, и радоваться вновь…
Конечно, есть, наверно, смысл
Жизнь заново прожить, 
Эх, жаль, что жизнь одна,
У всех одна, едина,
 А значит, нужно все успеть!
Успеть порадовать людей, 
Успеть ошибки все исправить
И сделать сотню добрых дел!!!

2 сентября 2007 (02:30)

----------


## Era

Cтихи красивые, в каждом есть свой смысл - иногда понятный только тебе:smile:  Но есть куда стремиться - во многих моментах отсутствуют нормы написания стихов на русском языке. Но если смотреть с точки зрения современности, то очень даже неплохо :Ok:

----------


## Настя

Большое спасибо, буду стаараться

----------


## Настя

***
Так хочется забыться,
И утонуть в мечтаньях,
Так хочется, но вряд ли, 
Сумею сделать я.
Так хочется на время
Не думать ни о чем,
Не думать, не гадать,
Не видеть никого. 
Так хочется уплыть,
На остров, где когда-то…
Жил Крузо, Робинзон
Конечно, честно, не на долго,
Всего на два денька,
Да, да, на два беспечных дня…
На тот пустынный остров,
Что б хоть два дня...
Побыть наедине,
Побыть, подумать отдохнуть,
И вновь сюда вернуться!!!
Вернутся с силами 
И с доброю улыбкой, 
А так же не забыть 
И массу впечатлений!!!  

18 сентября 2007 года (20:45)

----------


## Angelus

Приветик Настёна! Вот я и заглянула к тебе. :flower:  
Ознакомившись с твоим творчеством, могу сказать, что как для начинающего поэта очень даже хорошо. Оптимистично и то, что ты в своём творчестве растешь. Твои стихи стремятся к развитию, и каждый последующий из них, всё твёрже и уверенней идёт к своей цели.  
Хочу пожелать тебе оставаться такой же целеустремлённой и оптимистичной, и не смотря ни на что, достигнуть тех вершин, о которых ты мечтаешь.:wink: :smile:  :Ok:

----------


## Настя

*Angelus*,
 Зайка моя, спасибо тебе огромное!!!! Но честно сказать у меня никогда нет цели написать стих, я просто беру и пишу, описываю все свои эмоци, чувства, радости, переживания. Мне очень приятно. Спасибо тебе большое

----------


## Настя

***
Разлучница  - жизнь, где суть не понятно
Где правда зарыта не ясно…
Все тайно, все скрыто
Все так не известно
Но все-таки нам интересно…
Ведь всем  интересно узнать о судьбе
Что будет, что ждет его дальше…
Кто будет второй половиной в судьбе…
Кто сможет все время быть рядом…
Кто сможет  утешить в трудный момент,
Кто сможет поздравить при выпавшем случае
Кто сделает все что б быть рядом с тобой
Не знает никто, не знает, не знает.
Все так не известно, но хочется знать
Понять, угадать невозможно.
Ведь жизнь то сведет, то назад оттолкнет
То любим, а то ненавидим
Как сложно понять, это все очень сложно.
Но надо и это решать…
Да, надо решать! 
Идти, не стоять 
Ни шагу назад, а три шага вперед
Всегда нужно делать отважно!
Отважно шагать сквозь преграды судьбы
Сквозь боль, неприятности, слезы.
Мы сильные люди!
Мы сможем, найдем!
 Ответим на наши вопросы!!!!
7 октября 2007 года (00:05)

----------


## Настя

просто решила поднять темку повыше

----------


## Катарина

*Настя*,
 Вот я и забежала к тебе  втемку... (ничего, что я на "ты"?)...
ООООчень понравились....Молодец!  :flower:  .. Знаешь, очень необычные...  Больше напоминают по написанию оды и т.д. Супер!!! Буду ждать обновлений!!!

----------


## Настя

*Катарина*,
 Конечно на ТЫ, вообще не очень люблю когда ко мне на ВЫ.... Спасибо большое за отзыв, очень приятно.... Обновления конечно же будут!!!

----------


## Настя

***

Любовь к искусству - это сила
Нельзя унять ее никак
Нельзя ни выбросить, ни сжечь,
Нельзя от сердца уберечь.
Искусство, нервы, восхищенье,
Все в перспективе, может быть….
Концерт, дебют, кино-премьера,
Карьера, конкурсы, победа.
Все это будет непременно,
Но после веры, и наверно,
Улыбки, счастья, валерьянки, 
Все, вместо красного вина….   

28 октября (21:12)

----------


## Катарина

*Настя*,

Любовь к искусству - это сила
Нельзя унять ее никак
Нельзя ни выбросить, ни сжечь,
Нельзя от сердца уберечь.
Искусство, нервы, восхищенье,
Все в перспективе, может быть….
Концерт, дебют, кино-премьера,
Карьера, конкурсы, победа.
Все это будет непременно,
Но после веры, и наверно,
Улыбки, счастья, валерьянки, 
Все, вместо красного вина…. 
 :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Настя

*Катарина*,
 Спасибо тебе большое, очень приятно что заглянула и очень рада что понравился стих. Спасибо тебе большое

----------


## Ксюшка

*Настя*,

Настюшка, молодец. 
Мне особенно понравилось про любовь к искусству и жить заново.
Для начинающего творца - действительно хорошее начало. Рифмы, конечно, немного хромают, но это дело поправимое. Очень похоже на поэтический модернизм, местами рифмованныые верлибры сливаются с белым стихом. В общем, пишешь почти как американские и британские модернисти. 
Очень хорошие идеи во многих стихотворениях. И если поработаешь над ними, доведешь до ума, так сказать - будут обалденные стихотворения! 
так держать!

----------


## Настя

Ксюшка, спасибо за отзыв. ОЧень приятно!!!!!

----------


## Настя

ПРОСТО ПОДНИМАЮ ТЕМУ

----------


## Настя

Поднимаю тему Новогодним стишком!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


***
Снежинки слетают на землю,
Ложатся ковром на земле.
Сугробы и инея корка
Лежат, уж, давно на земле! 
И вот Новый Год наступает,
И хрюша уходит от нас....
Мышонок на пятки свинье наступает
И гонит ее в тот же час!
И вот вовсю стучится мышь, 
Долой прогнав свинью!
Скорей откроем дверь! 
За ней... Ой, правда!
Мышь с мешком!
С мешком, удачи, смеха и здоровья,
А также баксов и рублей!!!
Всем тем, что ждет нас всех с мышонком 
Уже в 2008-ом!!!! 


 29 декабря (13:20)

----------


## Настя

ПОДНИМАЮ ТЕМКУ, ХОТЯ И НЕ ЗНАЮ ЗАЧЕМ Я ЭТО ДЕЛАЮ...НО ВСЕ ЖЕ ПЕРВЫЙ СТИХ В ЭТОМ ГОДУ!!!!!!

***
Когда забудешь ты меня...
Тебя я даже и не вспомню.
Когда забудешь ты меня...
С другим на веки буду я
Когда забудешь ты меня...
Не будет дождь стучать в окошко,
Как это делал он тогда.
Когда забудешь ты меня...
Не будет туч уже на небе,
Не будет  горя и сомненья,
Что иногда и приходили
При грустных мыслях о тебе.
Когда забудешь ты меня...
В мое окно засветит солнце
Оно согреет, а не ты...
И будут птички петь на ушко,
А ведь когда-то пел мне ты...
Когда забудешь ты меня...
Меня с тобой уже не будет, 
Да, будет кто-то, но не я....

12 января 2008 года (23:37)

----------


## Настя

Вот еще...

***
Так хочется на время
Взлететь на небо с птицей,
Взлететь на небо к солнцу
И задержаться там. 

Так хочется на время
Забыть о всех проблемах
Почувствовать крылатой 
И закружится в небе 
Под пение синиц.

Так хочется на время
Взлететь поближе к звездам 
И засиять на небе
Красивою звездой.

Так хочется, но вряд ли
Возможно это все:
Взлететь на небо с птицей
И закружить с синицей, 
И засиять на небе 
Красивою звездой….

Так будем наслаждаться 
Мы птицами, что кружат 
У нас над головами
И пением синичек,
И звездами на небе, 
Что ярко так сияют
Но все же на земле…

16 января 2007 (14:01)

----------


## Настя

*Жека4ка*,
 Спасибо тебе большое. Очень приятно... Конечно буду работать и рости дальше, так потихонечку может и песни начну писать.... Спасибо!!!

----------


## Лев

> И закружится в небе


Поставь мягкий знак - закружИться. Стихи неплохие, зайди на
www.rutube.ru, в поиске набери Лев Шафир, послушай мои песни, если понравится,  пиши стихи. Может сделаем что вместе.
Да, почитал внимательно, как я понимаю, у тебя стихи белые? Или смешанный стиль - где есть рифма, а где пропадает.

----------


## myrzja

Молодец! Мне очень понравилось! Особенно то, что ты не скрываешь своих эмоций, а это-самое главное!!! :smile:  :Ok:  :smile:  Не останавливайся на достигнутом, дерзай! :Aga:   Пиши везде и про всё!!! А мы будем радоваться твоим творчеством!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> Так хочется, но вряд ли
> Возможно это все:
> Взлететь на небо с птицей
> И закружить с синицей, 
> И засиять на небе 
> Красивою звездой….


 :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Настя

*Лев*,
 Прости описалась... А послушаю. Спасибо за отзыв!!! Очень приятно!!!
*myrzja*,
 Спасибо! Конечно я не буду останавливаться!!!! Буду работать!! Спасибо за отзыв!
*Татьянка*, Спасибо тебе!!!!

----------


## Настя

Поднимаю,а то я ее потом не найду

----------


## Татьянка

> Поднимаю,а то я ее потом не найду


:frown: ...а я уж на новенькое рзгубанилась....

----------


## Настя

Танюш, пока нет

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюш, пока нет
> __________________


 :Tu:

----------


## Настя

***
Как жаль, 
Что люди расстаются
Как жаль,
Теряем мы друзей
Как правило, по пустякам!
Как жаль…
Убив при этом все что было,
Убив, возможно навсегда, 
Убив свои, чужие нервы
И попрощаться навсегда…
Да, жаль, но даже лучше,
Что так у нас произошло
Возможно, время лечит, 
но…
Не вижу я пока пути назад…
Но буду ждать, 
Я буду верить
И все исполнится сейчас!!!

26 февраля 2008 года (11:45)

----------


## Настя

***
Душа разбилась на осколки
И сердце рвется на куски
Разбилось все, но мысли бродят,
Как в лабиринте темных снов.

Разбилось все, но нет покоя
И тихо стынет кровь под кожей,
И дождик льет из глаз моих
Но не вернуть тебя мне впредь…

Ушел, разбил, не громко бросив:
«Прости, но лучше я уйду!»
Возможно лучше, но как больно
Моим глазам бессонницу смотреть.

Как страшно мне одною жить
Бродить в тревоге по квартире,
Молиться Богу о тебе….
Как сложно все забыть, былое,
Что было очень дорогим.

Разрушил все, как быстро – странно,
Хоть строили годами все….
Ушел, оставил боль и больше
Уже ни слова не сказал…

Ушел, разрушил жизнь мою,
Оставил шрам на бедном сердце,
Что ноет, колит и болит…
Оставил шрам – порок на сердце,
Но видно это навсегда….

23 – 24 апреля 2008 г. (15:00)

----------


## Настя

***
Как сложно быть мышью
На этой земле
Как сложно быть серой  
На этой планете
Бегут от тебя,  
Боятся все-все, 
В след бросив: 
«Смотрите же, крыса!!!»

Не думают люди 
О бедном мышонке,
О сердце… 
Что бьется не слышно в груди…
О том, что мышоночек
Все  понимает
И горько рыдает в норе…

Как жалко мышонка,
Безжалостны люди,
Бегут от мышонка они…
Бегут от мышонка 
И не понимают, 
Что все, что он хочет,
Так это любви!!!

12 – 24 апреля 2008 г. (15:17)

----------


## Настя

***
День  победы! 9 мая! 
Как мы ждали все этого дня!
День победы! Ура! День победы! 
Скажем мы, не скрывая слезы!

Благодарны мы вам за победу,
Благодарны мы вам за нее!
В благодарность мы клонимся  в ноги
И бокалы поднимем за вас!

Поднимая бокал за победу,
Пожелать вам хотим от души:                                                                   
«Пусть хранит вас господь, пусть поможет
Всем, оставшимся жить на Земле
Всем, прошедшим войну, в борьбе за победу!
Наградит вас здоровьем на век!»

Вы прошли сквозь войну так отважно,
Вы прошли и остались в живых.
Вы остались в живых, 
Вас так мало
Как же жалко, всех тех, кто погиб…

Как ни жалко, но все-таки, правда,
Вы боролись, не зная в тот час,
Что победа окажется рядом, 
И война завершится в назначенный час!

----------


## Настя

up!

----------


## PAN

> up!


*Настя*,

"Ап" лучше делать новым стихом...

----------


## Настя

Смысл размещать новые, когда и старые не замечают

----------


## Лев

> Смысл размещать новые, когда и старые не замечают


Если стол не заполнен - в ящик пиши.
Стихи замечают, но чувства скрывают в тиши.
Иногда на заметку такое напишут -
Неприятно читать, тем более слышать :Aga:

----------


## Настя

*Лев*,
 Спасибо, учту

----------


## PAN

> Смысл размещать новые, когда и старые не замечают


Напрасно, не стОит так думать ...
Вечная истина гласит: 



> У каждой строки есть свой читатель...

----------


## Настя

спасибо, буду знать

----------


## Настя

***
Когда луч солнца пробегает
По твоему влюбленному лицу
Заметно как глаза сияют 
И я забыть их не смогу.

Я не могу забыть их взор печальный,
Ту грусть, что есть в глазах твоих
Тот океан любви и нежность
И так приятно в них смотреть

Твои глаза как мир отдельный
Весь мир, что  создан лишь тобой
В твоих глазах роман написан
И он прочитан только мной…

Твои глаза, твой взгляд открытый
И доброта таится в них…
Они как сказка, чудо света
И хочется мне в них смотреть

9 мая 2008 года (13:20)

----------


## Настя

***
На улице дождь барабанит в окно
Приносит на сердце он грусть и тоску
И все что казалось веселым, теперь
Мне кажется грустным на веки, не верь
Не знаю, что делать, не знаю как быть,
Не знаю, что сделать, чтоб все изменить
Хожу я и думаю, хоть  не понимаю
Как может все рухнуть в одной sms….
Да, может, все может на свете на белом….
Виною всему наши глупые бредни…
5 августа (17:31)

----------


## Настя

МУЗЫКА
Слились семь нот в аккорд единый,
Звучат все семь и в унисон.
Звучат и сердце замирает,
И слезы тают на глазах. 

Печаль и грусть все будоражит,
Знакомые семь нот звучат
Звучат и сердце замирает
Их не забыть уже никак…

Нет, не забыть….А звуки льются…
Волшебная река течет,
Течет в душе и сердце бьется,
И голос начинает петь…

31. 03. 2008 – 9.05. 2008Г.

----------


## Настя

***
Я шла по улице босая, 
Гуляла в парке под луной,
Я шла аллеями, мечтала
О том, прекрасном, неземном…
Я шла аллеями мечтала
О том, что было не со мной…

Я шла одна, и вижу рядом
Девчонка лет 10-ти идет…
Смотрю ей вслед:
Она с цветами,
А рядом парень, с ней идет…

Прошла чуть дальше
Вижу снова,
Со мной и не было такого:
Отец с дочуркою гуляет 
И обнимает, бережет
Отец с дочуркою играет
И светится весь под луной…

Я шла одна, конец бульвара
И ночь настала уж давно
Пора домой, вставать мне рано 
Луна сияла надо мной.

Луна сияла, провожая
И улыбалась она вслед
И ветер дул - колышет листья 
Но не нашла я т ответ…

----------


## Sign

*Настя*,
 Настя, молодчинка! Стихи за душу берут! Всё естественно и просто в твоих стихах! Из тебя стихи так и льются...надеюсь твой ручеёк превратится в Горный ВОДОПАД!
УДАЧИ :Ok:

----------


## NataG

*Настя*, если хочешь мое мнение, то у тебя много воздушных и интересных мыслей - это правда, но их надо оформлять более четко. Оформлять - это, конечно, ремесло в чистом виде, но без него никак. Ищи рифмы и шлифуй, этому можно научиться. Думаю, что у тебя все впереди! Удачи! :smile:

----------


## Настя

*Sign*,
*NataG*,
 Спасибо большое,все учту:smile:

----------


## Вадимыч

> МУЗЫКА
> Слились семь нот в аккорд единый,
> Звучат все семь и в унисон.
> 
> 
> 31. 03. 2008 – 9.05. 2008Г.



Извини,но так не бывает :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Извини,но так не бывает


В поэзии может быть всё, но в теории музыки унисон это одна нота взятая одновременно разными инструментами или в хоре голосами... :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Настя*, спасибо за приглашение, вот и зашла к тебе. Приятно было почитать твои стихи:smile:.

----------


## Настя

*Вадимыч*,
*Лев*,
 да, я знаю, но в моей фантазии бывает и такое!!!:biggrin:

*aigul*,
Спасибо большое! :flower:

----------


## Настя

***
Последняя строка дописана в тетрадке
И новая тетрадь, и старая глава
Пишу в ней то, что мне судьба диктует
Все то, что хочется в ней написать

Что хочется и что диктует,
А стоит ли мне говорить?
Ведь все равно судьба говОрит –
Боюсь за нею не успеть

Боюсь, что сил не хватит –
Я не дойду до главной страницы
Боюсь, что упаду на веки
И не закончу начатой главы…

Но я пишу, пишу не отставая,
Все так же страшно, глупо не успеть
Гляжу последний лист остался
Закончилась тетрадь, но не пришел конец!!!

18 августа 2008г. (01:22)

----------


## overload

> И война завершится в назначенный час!


Настёночка...
Слов нет, эмоций много, всё классно... *но*:
Война никогда не завершается, она перманентна, весь мир всегда воюет, и часа окончания войны никто никогда не знает, подписанный мирный договор - это не начало мира, а просто переход войны в стадию тления. Не согласен.
По поводу твоих стихов... свои слова затыкаю в ж, скажу словами Маяковского (он век назад всё про это уже промыслил):
_Вам, конечно, известно явление "рифмы".
Скажем, строчка окончилась словом "отца",
И тогда через строчку, слога повторив, мы
Ставим какое-нибудь: ламцадрица-ца..._
У тебя это частенько теряется... учите матчасть, сударыня. 
А по глубине мышления - пять с плюсом. Глубоко копаешь, молодец!

----------


## Настя

*overload*,
 Спасиба бальфое)))  Очень приятно... что касаемо войны, писала ко ДНЮ ПОБЕДЫ и надо было чтобы закончилось все хорошо, поэтому так и написала:biggrin: спасибки за 5+!! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Настя

***
Проходят дни, проходят годы
И мы меняемся с тобой
Проходят горести, невзгоды
И гонимся мы за мечтой

Проходят сны, проходят грезы
Я просыпаюсь…только не с тобой
Проходят радости и слезы
И хочется мечты иной

Мечты, меты – проходят годы
Мечты витают надо мной
Мечты, мечты – проходят слезы
Но не поймать нам их рукой….

29 августа 2008 г. (22:39)

----------


## Лев

*Настя*,
 Только хотел похвалить, что рифму поймала, ан нет - годы и слёзы не рифмуются:rolleyes:

----------


## Настя

*Лев*,
 в следующий раз, надеюсь, похвалишь :Aga: :rolleyes::biggrin:

Спасибо тебе, за подсказки, я их ценю!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Спасибо тебе, за подсказки, я их ценю!!!!


 :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Настя

:Aga:

----------


## Настя

***
Твой голос слышу в телефоне
И сердце бьется все сильней
Твои слова, твое дыханье
Вот то, что нужно только мне…

Я поднимаю трубку, слышу,
Ты снова шепчешь мне: «люблю»
Всего лишь слово, но так важно,
Так важно слышать мне его…

Скажи: «люблю»! И я отвечу:
«Я так люблю тебя - родной»
Прочти любовь, услышь ты песню,
Ее я лишь тебе пою…


8 сентября 2008 год (20:10)

----------


## Настя

Ребят, всем спасибо, очень приятно было сегодня перечитать все отзывы и дабы вам было приятно посещать мою темку, то за каждый отзыв я нажала всем на СПАСИБО)))) Спасибо всем за поддержку

----------


## Настя

***
Зачем живем на белом свете?
Зачем мы ссоримся с судьбой?
Зачем мы бродим по планете,
И называем бытием?

Зачем мы учимся и дышим?
Един и пьем, и говорим?
Зачем нужны на свете дети?
И чистота людской души?

Кому-то это нужно было!
Тому, кто с ангелом живет?
Тому, кто с неба наблюдает?
Тому, кто нас везде ведет?

Вопрос, конечно, интересный,
Не просто нам найти ответ.
Но как бы ни было в реале,
На свете нужен человек!!!

11 сентября 2008г. (14:00)

после пары ФИЛОСОФИЯ, потянуло на философские стихи)))

----------


## Sign

*Настя*,
 мне очень понравился твой вопросительный стих...очень зацепило :Ok:

----------


## Настя

*Sign*,
 Спасибо огромное)))

----------


## MOPO

> Но как бы ни было в реале,
> На свете нужен человек!!!
> 
> 11 сентября 2008г. (14:00)


Символично! И парадоксально!

----------


## aigul

> после пары ФИЛОСОФИЯ, потянуло на философские стихи)))


Спасибо за философию.  :Aga: Но Настенька, а рифма? Делай её более точной и ты от этого только выиграешь!

----------


## Настя

*МОРО*,
 да, иногда бывает и такое....спасиб

*aigul*,
 на здоровье))) пока никак...спасибки

----------


## aigul

*Настя*, у тебя прекрасные задумки.  :Aga:

----------


## Настя

спасиб)))

----------


## Настя

почему так грустно не знаю, но лучше в стихах, чем в жизни!!!!

***
Однажды ночью хочется заснуть
А утром так и не проснуться
Однажды хочется вкусить
Для нас запретной плоти
И никого не осудив,
Уйти одной в мир Божий.

Бывает, хочется лететь
Без парашюта – птица
Лететь, разбиться, умереть
И заново родиться!
Бывает, хочешь умереть,
Но и родиться хочешь!

Бывает всякое в бреду,
Что хочешь, забываешь
Сегодня умереть хочу,
А завтра жизнь ты хвалишь,
Бывает, жить хочу,
Но все ж ты убиваешь!

17 сентября 2008 год (21:23)

----------


## aigul

> Бывает всякое в бреду,
> Что хочешь, забываешь
> Сегодня умереть хочу,
> А завтра жизнь ты хвалишь,
> Бывает, жить хочу,
> Но все ж ты убиваешь


Не лучше хвали ! Хвали жизнь то! :Aga:

----------


## Настя

*aigul*,
 буду :Aga:

----------


## Настя

***
Белая роза стоит на окне,
Белая роза стоит и не вянет,
Белая роза стоит в тишине
Лишь тихо на ушко мне напевает 

Стоит на окне и грустит – одиноко
И новую песню слагает из нот.
Стоит на окне, напевая тихонько
Известный мотив, но лишь ей, одинокой

Стоит на окошке, и песню свою
Поет всем, кто хочет услышать!
Стоит на окошке, встречает зарю
И дарит всем капельку света!

20 сентября 2008 (22:25)

----------


## Петров Сергей

Настя, спасибо, что ты есть!

----------


## Настя

*Петров Сергей*,
 Ну, это не мне спасибо, а родителям, ну и конечно Господу Богу!!!!

Спасибо, что заглянул в мою темку :flower:

----------


## Настя

***
Доверяю музыке я свою судьбу,
Доверяю все свои печали,
Доверяю музыке я свою судьбу
И надежду сердца доверяю!

Доверяю музыке всю свою я грусть
Музыкой пою свои печали
Жить на свете дня я не могу
Музыкой живу я днями и ночами!

Доверяю музыке я свою любовь
Через песни открываю душу
Доверяю музыке я свою любовь
И клянусь, что верить только ей я буду!

Верю музыке я всей своей душой,
Верю и ей и жизнь я доверяю
Все, что предназначено судьбой
Нотами пишу и напеваю!!!



28 сентября 2008 года (00:30)

----------


## Настя

Ребят, ну, а где же критика???

----------


## Настя

***
Сдаюсь твоему сердцу я в плен,
И сделаю все, что ты только захочешь
Будь рядом, родной мой - герой
Будь рядом со мною на белом ты свете

Ты знаешь, пыталась бороться  с собой
Но все бесполезно, однако…
Сижу у окна я и жду от тебя
Звонка долгожданного, самого нежного

Я помню. Недавно, но кажется вечно…
Мне кажется, вечно мы были вдвоем
Но хлопнул ты дверью, уйдя равнодушно
Ни слова не бросив мне вслед

Что хочешь, я сделаю, только вернись
Ты знаешь, что ты самый лучший
Ты знаешь, наверное, что этого впредь
Со мной и с тобой не случиться!!!

28 сентября 2008 года (22:40)

----------


## Настя

***
Пройдя сквозь горы и моря
Звезду свою отыщешь!
И тихо скажешь, не тая, 
Что все что хочешь,  сыщешь!

Пройдешь сквозь горы и хребты, 
И клад ты свой отыщешь!
Пройдешь сквозь море и сады,
Но слова не напишешь!

Ты не напишешь слова,
О том, как было трудно,
Не проронив слезинки,
С улыбкою вздохнешь…

7 октября 2008 (01:25)

----------


## Настя

***
Прости меня за все, что было,
Прости за все, что не сбылось
Прости, что вместе долго были
Прости, что мы расстались в миг 

Прости, что я тебя любила,
Прости, что грезила тобой,
Прощу, что я тебя любила,
А ты ушел - ты не со мной...

Прости, но в жизни все не просто:
Не все бывает, как хотим
Прости, хотим поставить точку,
Но и ее не ставим мы...

Прости, но мы уже не вместе
И не увижу никогда
Прости, оставь ключи на месте,
Я тихо прошепчу: "Пока!"

18 октября 2008 года (22:00)

----------


## Элла

Настюшка,давно я к тебе не заглядывала. Не грусти,жизнь прекрасна.
А ты большая умничка. Мне нравится...............


Жду обновлений

----------


## Настя

Элла, спасибо большое)))) Я и не грущу!:smile:

----------


## Renusik

привет,попрошу выслать и мне минус,пожалуйста заранее благодарна Рената Renusik@gmail .com

----------


## Настя

*Renusik*,
 Темкой не ошиблась???

----------


## aleksandr_demchi

Стихи просто супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Продолжай дальше в таком духе.

----------


## Настя

*aleksandr_demchi*,
 спасибо большое, очень приятно. Буду стараться!!!

----------


## vishnya-nadya

Настюш, ты умничка!!! единственное,что немного бросается в глаза(но не в сердце)-часто рядом повторяешь варианты одного и того же слова.если это для усиления эффекта-прости за непонимание. и ритмичности хочется больше.мысль и образы цепляют,а нерешительность ритма заставляет отвлекаться...
надеюсь,ничем тебя не обидела?:confused: еще раз огромное спасибо за ссылочки и за смелость - я бы не решилась показывать свое творчество на обозрение такому количеству людей))
так держать!

----------


## Настя

*vishnya-nadya*,
 Спасибо большое, тебе за отзыв, за советы!!!  Очень неожиданно было читать, так как редко кто сюда заходит и высказвает свое мнение.... Мне очень приятно, видеть тебя и твой комментарий!!! Разумеется, ты меня не обидела, иначе бы я не выставляла на обозрение, пусть и корявое, но свое творчество... Я буду стараться исправить все  какие-то ошибки, недостатки... И буду дальше выставлять свое творчество, так что заглядывай, комментируй, буду рада видеть вновь!!!!

----------


## Настя

***
Предчувствие, страх,
Душевная боль…
Во что это все обернется?
Что выйдет из этого, а?
Чем это вдруг повернется?
Не знаю… но чувствую лишь:
Озноб и мурашки по телу,
Отток, и пульсирует кровь,
Врезаясь, как нож - режет вену!
Все замерло вмиг, и в глазах темнота…
Лишь страх, пред глазами мелькает.
Мелькает в глазах, пульс бьется в висках,
И чувствую я – умираю….
Но нет, я жива!!! Это страх -
Осколок предчувствия боли…

12 января 2009 (12:20)

----------


## Skadi

> Но нет, я жива!!! Это страх


_Как часто приходится нам побеждать в себе этот страх!
И как здорово, что, борясь с ним, утверждаешь - нет, я жива!!!_

----------


## Настя

*Skade*,
 Спасибо большое!!!!!!!!! Да это и правда здорова, когда люди перебарывают в себе весь страх:smile:

----------


## Настя

***
Безответная любовь – нож по сердцу
И под кожею  стынет кровь,
Безответная любовь – жизни нету,
Но еще чуть слышен голосок…

Безответная любовь – столько боли
И стоим с тобою мы у стен вражды
Безответная любовь – капля крови, 
Что еще прольется - без моей вины…

Безответная любовь – сердце тронет
И оставит след в моей душе
Безответная любовь нас доводит
До отчаяния иль до беды…

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Настя*,



> Предчувствие, страх,
> Душевная боль…
> Во что это все обернется?
> Что выйдет из этого, а?
> Чем это вдруг повернется?
> Не знаю… но чувствую лишь:
> Озноб и мурашки по телу,
> Отток, и пульсирует кровь,
> Врезаясь, как нож - режет вену!
> ...


действительно четко всё описала!!! :Ok: 
по смыслу мне понравилось! :Ok:  по ритму - есть над чем поработать:smile:
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Настя

*Deep_Angel*,
 большое спасибо!!! :Aga:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Настя

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
 Ого, спасибо большое :flower:

----------

